# Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt



## Kute (9. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

es ist zwar erst Februar aber Planung ist ja bekanntlich alles. Dieses Jahr soll nun ein größerer Teich her.
Hier nun die Ausgangssituation, des Stück Gartens mit der integrierten Gartenbahn, wo der Teich mal hin soll: 
 

Hier der ungefähre Plan, wie es mal aussehen soll:
 

Das ganze soll als Folienteich ausgeführt werden (etwa 5 x 3 x 1,1 m). Ursprünglich sollte es ja Beton werden, doch nachdem ich mich hier und anderer Literatur informiert habe, ist das ja wohl nicht das Wahre, von den Baumengen mal ganz zu schweigen. Eine Pumpe ist vorhanden und soll in ein etwa 2m langen Bachlauf den Teich wieder speisen.

Nun warte ich sehnsüchtig auf wieder aufgetauten Boden, ich freue mich schon, wenn meine amerikanischen Lokomotiven über die Teichbrücke "donnern"

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Servus Klaus

Bei Gartenbahn werde ich immer hellhörig 

Zeig mal ...

Nehme an LGB


----------



## Kute (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Helmut,

ist eine gesunde Mischung aus LGB, Bachmann, Piko .....
Ist aber hier nicht das Thema, nur zwei Bilder zum anfüttern 

 

 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus Tolles  Garten Hobby  Aber bedänke auch viel Wasser macht Rost . Viel Spass beim bauen und lass BITTE dann mal noch mehr Bilder davon sehen. 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Also da bin ich mal sehr gespannt... ich hab ca. 10 QM Märklin HO im Dachboden. Mangels Zeit verstaubt die aber zunehmend... ist was für die Rente vermute ich...


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

ist was für die Rente vermute ich... 
 Nö Pyro das ist was für alle Altersgruppen  ich habe da noch nee Lego Bahn und viele Steine um Heuser zu bauen wenn die rausgeholt wird sind immer alle Fleissig dabei


----------



## Kute (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ich bin erstaunt in was für ein kleines Wespennest ich mit der Bahn doch da gestoßen bin  .

Wer mehr über solche Sachen lesen will, dem seien folgende Foren empfohlen und 
das nicht nur für Rentner  , so weit bin ich noch nicht:

Gartenbahn Spur "G"
SPASSBAHN-Forum

Achso, ich bin im übrigen auch noch H0-Bahner, zwar nicht 10 qm aber 4 sind es auch.

Aber nochmal zum Teich kommend habe ich gleich mal eine Frage. Ich möchte also einen Folienteich bauen, etwa 1-1,5 m tief, mit Abstufungen nach oben, ganz klassisch.
Erst Boden säubern (Wurzeln etc.), dann Filzlage auslegen, dann die Folie. Für den Uferbereich habe ich eigentlich vor etwa 3/4 m in die Tiefe mit Kokos-Gewebe auszulegen und den Rand vernünftig zu betonieren. Hier sollten auch noch ein paar Natursteine für die Optik mit rein. 
Nun die eigentliche Frage: Wie behandle ich die Kokosmatte unterhalb der Wasserlinie ?


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*



Kute schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin erstaunt in was für ein kleines Wespennest ich mit der Bahn doch da gestoßen bin  .



Hi,

das liegt daran, dass in ganz vielen Teichlern kleine Jungen versteckt sind, die sich ihren Spieltrieb und ihre Neugier zum Glück bewahrt haben.  
Oder was meinst Du, warum hier so leidenschaftlich getüftelt, gebastelt und mit Technik gewerkelt wird 

Aber so lange das so ist, sind sie gesund


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Christine, wir Männer werden nicht alt... nur unsere Spielzeuge werden größer 

Das mit der Rente hab ich so gemeint das ich derzeit diverse andere Hobbies ausübe die mehr Action und Fitness erfordern als meine Eisenbahn. Wenn ich dann im Alter ruhiger werde, nicht mehr wild MTB fahre, nicht mehr Motocross, Bergsteigen, Klettern usw. dann habe ich wieder Zeit für meine Modellbahn.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*



Kute schrieb:


> Für den Uferbereich habe ich eigentlich vor etwa 3/4 m in die Tiefe mit Kokos-Gewebe auszulegen und den Rand vernünftig zu betonieren. Nun die eigentliche Frage: Wie behandle ich die Kokosmatte unterhalb der Wasserlinie ?



Die Kokosmatte brauchst Du gar nicht behandeln ...aber ich würde sie auch nicht mehr in den Teich verbauen. Diese Matten hatte ich früher auch, einfach weil es schöner aussah.
Aber nach 2 Jahren waren die verrottet und fielen auseinander ... und gestunken haben sie auch noch.

Ich würde mir das mit der Matte überlegen. Eine schöne Randbepflanzung tut es auch ... und auf der Folie bilden sich sowieso Algen, die sieht man dann nur noch als grünen Teppich.


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Pyro der Berg Ruft und was das andere ist weiste ja wohl auch dann P.S. Wahnsinn ist nur durch nochmehr Wahnsinn zu ersetzen Gruss Reiner
Sorry das heist ja hier Garten Bahn hoffe ich werd nicht gleich oder


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Auch sorry für OT aber auf Reiners Post muss ich noch schnell antworten...

Natürlich ruft der Berg... ich bin verdammt gern in den Bergen. Gut, das ich nicht dort wohne wo der Markus (Moderlieschenking) wohnt sonst käm ich nicht mehr zur arbeit.

Das erste Bild sowas hab ich auch... beim 2. bin ich froh wenn ich das nicht sehe.

Man könnte doch mal einen Thread eröffnen... quasi "Eure Hobbies und Freizeitbeschäftigungen abseits vom Gartenteich".


----------



## Annett (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus.

Um mal wieder auf Dein Thema und Deine Fragen zurück zu kommen 





> Aber nochmal zum Teich kommend habe ich gleich mal eine Frage. Ich möchte also einen Folienteich bauen, etwa 1-1,5 m tief, mit Abstufungen nach oben, ganz klassisch.
> Erst Boden säubern (Wurzeln etc.), dann Filzlage auslegen, dann die Folie. Für den Uferbereich habe ich eigentlich vor etwa 3/4 m in die Tiefe mit Kokos-Gewebe auszulegen und den Rand vernünftig zu betonieren. Hier sollten auch noch ein paar Natursteine für die Optik mit rein.
> Nun die eigentliche Frage: Wie behandle ich die Kokosmatte unterhalb der Wasserlinie ?



Wie Mandy schon schreibt, ist Kokosmatte nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn Du schon unbedingt den Teichboden nicht mit natürlichem Substrat (Sand - da wachsen dann auch wenigstens die Pflanzen ohne Töpfe drin) bedecken, sondern betonieren möchtest, dann empfehle ich Dir die Lektüre von den Teichvermörtlern, wie beispielsweise Simon ab Seite drei.
Dort wird als Mörtelgrundlage aufgerautes Vlies benutzt.


----------



## Piddel (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus,

das Thema:  *Teich und Gartenbahn *..ist eine echte Bereicherung ....
Berichte weiter über dein Projekt und Bilder werden immer gern gesehen.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kute (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

nach Anettes Hinweis:


> Wenn Du schon unbedingt den Teichboden nicht mit natürlichem Substrat (Sand - da wachsen dann auch wenigstens die Pflanzen ohne Töpfe drin) bedecken, sondern betonieren möchtest, dann empfehle ich Dir die Lektüre von den Teichvermörtlern, wie beispielsweise Simon ab Seite drei.
> Dort wird als Mörtelgrundlage aufgerautes Vlies benutzt.


und der Lektüre der Beiträge von Simon und auch Thias (den ich übrigens als Modelleisenbahner sehr schätze) bin ich der Meinung auch ein "Teichvermörtler" zu werden, die beiden Beiträge mit dem vermörtelten Vlies und auch nach Jahren noch klaren Wasser haben mich doch sehr überzeugt. Ich werde also meinen Teich nach der Methode 900er Vlies - Folie - vermörtelter Vlies anlegen, die Größe wird bei etwa 2 x 4,5 m liegen und die größte Tiefe bei 1 - 1,2 m angesiedelt sein. Fischbesatz soll es auch geben, Unseren jetzt 3 Goldfischen werden wir noch ein paar ebensolche hinzugesellen. Die Ufergestaltung werde ich a'la Simon anlegen

und wenn dann noch die Bahn über die 2m- Brücke "donnert" ....


----------



## Kute (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ich brauche schon gleich mal Euren Rat. Ich habe mir die ungefähre Größe mittlerweile ausgemessen und suche nun einen Anbieter. Das Naheliegenste wäre für mich ja unser schöner Biberbaumarkt, hier gibt es die 1mm PVC -Folie und auch das entsprechende Vlies.
Bei Naturagart ist die Auswahl riesig, aber auch alles vorhanden. Als weiteren Kandidaten habe ich Aquagart aus dem Fränkischen ausgemacht, hier gibt es die 1,15er EPDM-Folien und das entsprechende Vlies auch in der von mir gesuchten Größe.  Die Preise bei allen dreien sind in ungefähr gleich. 
Nun meine eigentliche/n Frage/n:
1. Qualität - gibt es da Unterschiede (z.B. wie lange hat Folie schon irgendwo gelagert - UV ?
    (z.B. beim Biber ist das nicht so oft gekaufte Ware) 
2. Wie kommen die Transporte an (Knicke in den Folien (wie ist z.B. so eine 6x8m Folie gefaltet) 
3. Erfahrungen in Bestell- und Lieferabwicklung (positiv oder negativ)

Ich weiß, das ist eine Menge Holz die ich hier frage aber ich möchte beim Lieferannten schon die gröbsten Fehler ausschliessen (Ich werde ja vielleicht, bestimmt, hoffentlich nicht Fehler machen oder auch nicht ).

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Bei uns ist schönstes Tauwetter, demnächst wird der Spaten in die Hand genommen !


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Kute.

Jeder kann wohl nur für seinen Lieferanten sprechen....

Wir haben ca. 2003 über einen Baumarkt eine komplette 8m breite Rolle PVC-Folie bestellt und dort abgeholt.
Da lag dann nichts lange in der Sonne... Folie hält bis heute dicht.

2008 habe ich bei czebra-Versand den günstigsten Preis, wieder für 1mm PVC, gefunden und dort auch gleich das Vlies mit bestellt. Die Folie kam per Spedition, gut ins Vlies eingepackt und ich war sehr zufrieden. Palette stand dann noch ca. 10m von Teich weg und die Folie wurde binnen weniger Minuten mit  vielleicht 6 oder 8 Mann verlegt. Knicke als solches hatte die Folie nicht - die werden halt gefaltet und aufgerollt. 
Also ich war zufrieden. 

Zu den anderen kann ich mangels Erfahrung wenig sagen - man bestellt ja nicht jedes Jahr mal eben eine Teichfolie.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Kute,
leider habe ich Deinen richtigen Namen nicht mitgekriegt ... . Auf jeden Fall finde ich Deine Bahn toll, meine H0 rostet auf dem Dachboden vor sich hin (das sind noch alte DDR-Wagen und Loks, die qualitativ nicht viel hermachen, besonders was Motoren und Getriebe und auch die Abnutzung betrifft).
In dieser Beziehung: willkommen im Club der ewigen Kindheit  !
Für die Frage Folienanbieter empfehle ich folgenden thread, wenn auch älter: Wird teichfloie Brüchig?. Der ist schon mal ganz gut, und die meisten Anbieter gibt es noch.
Deine Vermutung zur folienqualität im Baumarkt ist nicht von der hand zu weisen. Ich gehöre zu denen, die sich lange nicht über ihren Teich im Klaren waren. Bereits 2005 war mir klar, dass ich an der jetzigen Stelle einen Teich haben wollte - und wie Du in meinem Profil lesen kannst, bin ich im dritten Jahr... .
Als "Aquarianer", der auch längere Zeit seinen Laden besucht, bevor "zuschlägt", hatte ich im Baumarkt auch immer wieder die "Teichecke" besichtigt - Dein Eindruck ist nicht ganz falsch.
Daher habe ich meine Folie bei einem der Koi-Versandhändler bestellt (schon wieder Koi-Discount ). Das war EPDM, und die kam von den "teich-i-tekten" (dort kann man auch direkt bestellen).


----------



## Kute (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Anett, hallo Rolf,

erst einmal recht vielen Dank für Eur ausführlichen Posts. Ich habe soviel von Euch und aus den Verlinkungen mitgenommen, dass es eine Menge Anbieter gibt und mit diesen doch sehr häufig auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht wurden. Das beruhigt erst einmal schon.
Ich habe übrigens noch etwas gefunden, das mich etwas aufhorchen ließ.

Einige Anbieter boten *Nagerschutzdraht* an, ist so etwas eigentlich nötig beim Standardaufbau
Vlies - Folie ? Wir haben hier bei uns winters einige Mules und im Sommer auch mal Wühlmäuse.

 Ich habe mich mittlerweile für EPDM-Folie entschieden, die ich ja nur in einem Stück bei meinen kleinen ca. "8 qm-Loch" auslegen werde, da erübrigt sich die Klebeproblematik.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus.

Wir haben keinen Nagerschutz eingebaut. Weder am alten, noch am neuen Teich.
Am alten sind immer mal ein paar Maulwürfe unterwegs, aber passiert ist noch nichts. Am neuen Teich sind auch mal Mäuse, aber auch dort (dank der flach auslaufenden Ufer - denke ich) ist alles okay.
Als Nagerschutzdraht taugt auch Kaninchendraht... oder eine dünne Schicht Mörtel mit Draht drin. 

EPDM ist eine gute Wahl. Die läßt sich auch in der kühleren Jahreszeit sehr gut verlegen.


----------



## Kute (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Anett,

in der Literatur habe ich im Praxisbuch "Garten- und Schwimmteiche" von Weixler/Hauer die Empfehlung gefunden, bei EPDM wegen der Weichheit des Materials den Nagerschutz einzubauen. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt, eine Rolle Karnickeldraht müsste ich sogar noch da haben, war mal als Bewehrung für die Gartenbahntrassen gedacht, da habe ich es aber wirklich überhaupt nicht benötigt.

Ich habe bei diesem Fast-Frühlingswetter den Zollstock im für den Teich vorgesehenen Areal geschwungen, gemessen und ein wenig geplant. Das Ergebnis ist nicht riesig, es wird eher ein Teich-chen als ein Teich aber immerhin steigt der Inhalt zu den jetz dürftigen 100 l -Fertigteich auf dann 3000-4000 l an. 
Was soll ich groß erklären, hier sind meine Planungszeichnungen, visualisiert erklärt sich das sowieso besser:

 

 

  oder    ? ? ?


----------



## Störamigo (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus
Guck doch mal hir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Über so ein bachlauf könntest du ja ne Gartenbahn machen ich find der bach ist gut gelungen und sowas passt vielleicht auch an deinen Teich wär doch cool.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Störamigo (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Sorry das mit dem Link will nicht aber guck mal ollivander so heißt der (er ist ein User aus diesem Forum)


----------



## Kute (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Olaf,

Bachlauf habe ich auch schon überlegt, passt bei mir aber wegen der Topologie des Hochbeetes auf dem der Teich entstehen soll und die Gartenbahn ihr domizil hat nicht so richtig.
Schlicht, mir fehlt der Platz einfach dazu. Trotzdem gute Idee.


----------



## Kute (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

das hat bald ein Ende hier:

 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]Siehe hier[/URL]


----------



## Kurt (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus,

in der Nachbarschaft hat Ossi 2005 einen Schwimmteich gebaut - und dabei eine wirkliche schöne Gartenbahn mit allem was dazugehört. Die Vorstellung hat er 'leider'  im anderen Teichforum gemacht.  
Ausserdem wurde die Anlage auch im 'Vorarlberg Heute' (ORF-Bundeslandsendung) vorgestellt.

Wie´s aus dem angehängten Luftbild zu entenehmen ist, gibt die Anlage wirklich was her (Man kann es sich zumindest vorstellen).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus,

wenn Du denn Teich als Hafengeläde anlegst? Würde bestimmt gut zur Bahn passen, wenn die Ozeanriesen in den Hafen einlaufen? 
War so ein spontaner Gedanke, als ich Deine genialen Gartenbahnbilder gesehen habe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kute (2. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

der Boden ist jetz offen und nun kann es auch schon losgehen:

Als erstes wurde der im Weg stehende __ Gartenhibiskus umgepflanzt;

 

Dann wird der Platz für den Teich vorbereitet (abgesteckt), dadurch das es ein Hochbeet ist wo Teich und Gartenbahn sich den Platz teilen werden, brauche ich auch nicht so tief buddeln:

 

Für heute hat mein Rücken dann :  "Schluss"  gesagt, morgen gehts so des Wetter mitspielt weiter.


----------



## Kute (3. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ohne größeren Muskelkater habe ich heute wieder etwas am Projekt "Teich" gearbeitet, der Umfang ist zu erahnen (ca. 4x4m Platz), die Gartenbahn mußte etwas weichen, Baufreiheit ist geschaffen:

 

Wenn das Wetter und der Rücken hält kann morgen noch etwas geschaufelt werden.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Ich liebe Modellbahnen

Habe selbst Spur G von Piko

Schön anzusehn an deinem Teich, find ich Klasse


----------



## Kute (4. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

bei mir sind mehr amerikanische Fahrzeuge von Bachmann auf LGB-Gleisen unterwegs.

 

Ich habe heute vormittag wieder etwas weitergemacht und habe jetzt gücklicherweise (mein Rücken) etwas Pause. Beim Buddeln habe ich nur so gestaunt, was ich so schon verbuddelt habe, an die Dachrinnenentwässerungsleitung (was für ein Wort :shock) habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht, quer durch meine Teichplanung hatte ich den Stromanschluss für das Gartenhaus (Lokschuppen ) gelegt und last but not least fand ich noch das LAN-Kabel für die Gartenbahn-Fernbedienung (ich fahre digital ).

 

Also musste ich kurz mal die Planung ändern, nicht die Grösse, die Tiefe und die Wassermenge aber halt die Anordnung. Das sieht jetzt so aus:

 

Der Bachlauf wird gespeist von einer Pumpe aus dem Tiefwasserbereich über einen Filter und dem Regenwasser von etwa 20 qm Terassendach.
Das ganze soll dann durch 4 bepflanzte "Mörtelkisten" laufen.


----------



## Kute (4. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Nun ist aber genug für heute und dieses WE, die Buddelei ist erst einmal fertig:

 

Rechts ist der Flachwasserbereich, links der tiefe Bereich (1,2 m bis Kante)  und geradezu kommt der Mörtelkasten -"Bachlauf"-Filter hin. Das nächste was ansteht sind ein paar Betonarbeiten und die Bestellung der Folie und des Vlieses, konnte ich jetzt endlich richtig ausmessen, Folie --> 5x 5 m.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus.

Da bist Du ja gut voran gekommen. 
Wenn Du Pflanzen setzen/Substrat einbringen willst, dann lass die Bereiche in Waage stehen oder, noch besser, leicht nach außen geneigt! Die Neigung zur Teichmitte führt nur zu einem Abrutschen des Substrates und der Pflanzen in die Mitte. :?


----------



## Kute (4. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Anett,

ich will ja zum Verein der Vermörteler beitreten und arbeite in der Flachwasserzone nicht mit Substrat sondern werde mit Pflanzkörben den Pflanzen ihre Grundlage geben. 
Mit der vermörtelten NG -Verbundmatte habe ich auch keine UV- oder Eisprobleme und der Teich läßt sich gut säubern.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus.

Ich würde trotzdem die Bereiche für die Pflanzen waagerecht ausarbeiten. Auch Töpfe (die übrigens bei klaren Wasser ohne Tarnung bescheiden aussehen) stehen schief schlechter als gerade...
Und wenn Du doch mal, warum auch immer, in den Teich musst, wirst Du die rutschige, schiefe Ebene verfluchen.
Ich weiß, wovon ich schreibe. Der alte Teich hat sowas... und auch beim Neuen ärgere ich mich ein wenig über das (geringere) Gefälle.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus,
da kann ich Annett recht geben! Ich bin heilfroh, dass irgendwie meine Seerosenkörbe auf der schiefen Ebene Halt gefunden haben... . Meine besten Pflanzzonen sind tatsächlich die "Stufen", die ein wenig höher hätten liegen können. Auch ein "Rand" gegen das Abrutschen vom Substrat wäre nicht schlecht.
Beim nächsten Mal mache ich das so (ganz entgegen einer der NG-Empfehlungen ), und ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit Deinem Teichbau!


----------



## Kute (6. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

dieser rechte flache Teil soll ja die Pflanzzone werden, sie liegt bei etwa 40 cm Tiefe, die werde ich etwas waagerechter machen, so dass da nichts runterrutschen kann.
Diese Pflanzzone soll in Verbindung mit meinem unten aufgezeichneten "Mörtelkastenfilter"

 

für sauberes Wasser sorgen. Die Pumpe ist eine Tauchpumpe (hier nur schematisch dargestellt). Pumpe und Filter sind ein Baumarktteil, das ich schon zwei Jahre im Einsatz an meinem kleinen Fertigteich hatte.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus !
Ick hab in deiner Schemazeichnung gesehen ,das du ca 20qm Dachfläche mit einbinden willst in dein Filterkreislauf ! Mir wurde von unseren Teichfritzen das mit dem Dach abgeraten,da du viel Dreck mit einträgst, hier im Forum gibt es hierzu auch andere Meinungen !
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33604/?q=0Watt
Thomas hat aber 9m Mörtelkistenfilter ! Und einen Teichüberlauf ,hoffe Du hast daran gedacht !
Denn es will doch keiner bei Starkregen aus den Zügen ,Boote machen ! 
LG Andre


----------



## RKurzhals (6. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus,
40 cm sind schon recht viel, selbst für (Teich-) Seerosen. Ich würde jetzt 5-15 cm (zuzüglich "Erde" !) anpeilen, damit die Pflanzen schön schnell im Frühjahr kommen. Das wäre bei 40 cm Tiefe recht viel Substrat... .
Wenn Du etwas fostempfindlichere Teichpflanzen für die Flachwasserzone hast, dann können die 40 cm freilich sinnvoll sein (da wird es hier schon Leute mit konkreten Erfahrungen geben).
Deine Mörtelkübel mit Pflanzen sind keine schlechte Idee. Da ich bei mir dabei bin, den Kies im Teich mit dem fortschreitenden Pflanzenwachstum wieder herauszunehmen, würde ich Dir gleich ein Bodensubstrat statt Kies empfehlen. Um Trübung und Ausspülen zumindest anfangs zu verhindern, kannst Du ja eine Schicht Kies darauf ausbringen.


----------



## Kute (10. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

es ist Wochenende und ich habe wieder etwas für den Teich  und gegen mein Kreuz getan  .
Gestern habe ich noch eine 1/2 t Feldsteine geholt 

 

und heute war dann das Ostufer dran.

 

Ich habe die Anregung aufgenommen und noch eine weitere Stufe bei etwa 20cm Wassertiefe mit eingeplant. Im dritten Bild ist nochmal gezeigt wie ich mir das mit dem Mörtelkastenfilter in etwa vorstelle:

 

Die Dinger werde ich bei entsprechenden Wetter morgen einbuddeln (zumindest vorbereiten, denn da das ist ja auch innerhalb des Folienbereiches (Flachwasserzone).


----------



## Annett (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus.

Bei uns werden diese Woche wieder die Steine von den Feldern gelesen.  


Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, ob Du Seerosen haben möchtest, welche Sorte (Größe) und wohin sie sollen?
Das Beste wäre, dafür direkt eine Ausbuchtung anzulegen. Dann müssen die nicht auf den Grund (die Tiefe vertragen meist nur die wüchsigeren Exemplare - die man bald jedes Jahr entsprechend stutzen müsste) und man kann sie einfacher mal rausholen. Meine wachsen alle in Mörteleimern mit Henkel...


----------



## Kute (11. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Annett,

Steine hole ich mir für ganz kleines Geld hier bei uns in einer Kiesgrube, auf den Feldern gibt es hier keine mehr, die liegen alle in den Vorgärten der Leute.

Ich habe hier noch mal die schematische Zeichnug der gesamten Anlage:

 

Wie du siehst habe ich von 20-110 cm alle Optionen, die Pflanzen will ich auch in Pflanzgefässen (Mörteleimer sind eine gute Idee) unterbringen, ich will den Teich ja vermörteln.

Heute am frühen Vormittag habe ich den Tiefwasserbereich etwas ausgemauert, da die Neigung doch etwas steil war und es mir nicht einsackt:

 

Auch für die Baustellensicherung haben wir etwas getan, wir haben uns einen Experten bei der DB AG ausgeborgt:


----------



## Kute (11. März 2012)

*Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen*

Hallo,

nun noch etwas gewirbelt, die Baustelle ist beräumt und klar zum Folie ausbringen, die muß ich allerdings erst noch besorgen.
Hier nun noch ein paar Ansichten:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Kalus, 

willst Du einen Mörtelkistenbachlauf machen? 
Wenn ja mußt Du die sehr stabil eingraben. 
Ich habe das genauso gemacht und wenn ich das neu mache kommt da kommplett Folie rein. 
Dies kann man auch wie Mörtelkisten in mehreren Stufen formen. Das macht es um einiges einfacher. 
Dachrinnemeinlauf finde ich gut (spart Pflege, bedingt aber einen Überlauf das Teiches)

Hier mal der Link zu meinem damaligen Projekt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21330/?q=m%F6rtelkistenprinzip

Das funktioniert gut, aber die überläufe sabbern immer ein wenig. Eine Kiste hat es verschoben, diese gießt jetzt NachbarsTannen (ein wenig). 
Achte darauf, das Du sie wirklich schräg vergräbst.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (12. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hi Klaus

Ich kann Deine Vorbehalte gegen Betonteiche nicht verstehen. Ich würde jederzeit wieder einen solchen bauen. Außer seiner Robustheit hat er viele Vorteile. Er hat keine Falten. Wurzeln haben keine Chance. Man kann auf den frischen Betonrand sofort die Randsteine legen, Es sackt nachträglich nichts mehr. man kann Pflanzenmulden integrieren, Haken anbringen für spätere Matten oder Pflanzkästen, Man kann Treppenstufen einarbeiten, die einen Ein- und Ausstieg leichter machen. Und wenn man mal den zu dichtgewordenen Wasserpflanzengürtel lichten oder verkleinern will, kann man Beil und Spaten ohne Scheu einsetzen. 
Einen Teich mit Birnengrundriss von 10m x 6 m habe ich, was die Armierung anbelangte in knapp einer Woche allein geschafft und bei dem 5 cbm Beton haben mir 9 Freunde geholfen, sodass der fertig angelieferte Beton (ohne Pumpe, nur mit Schubkarren) innerhalb eines Samstagmorgens verbaut war. Armiert war der Teich mit nicht ummantelten Maschendraht, den man wunderbar fast jedem Relief anpassen konnte, ohne großartig stückeln zu müssen. Eine LGB gabs es allerdings in meinem Garten nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kute (13. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe keine Vorbehalte gegen Beton. Ich möchte nur nicht eine solche Materialschlacht anzetteln, ich denke mal mit Folie erreiche ich genau das Gleiche mit weniger Aufwand und Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## Kute (17. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

auf provisorischer Trasse wurde gestern etwas Betrieb gemacht:






Die Folie ist da, werde ich heute noch verarbeiten.


----------



## Kute (17. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

dank des schönen Wetters haben wir heut richtig was geschafft.
Zuerst wurde das vlies ausgelegt, das ging ganz easy.

 

Die 5x5m Folie waren für einen allein schon ein ordentlicher Brocken.

 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gleich nochmal ´Vlies draufbringen und dann vermörteln, dafür waren mir die Falten einfach zu riesig. Ich habe also umdisponiert, erst mal mit Wasser füllen:

 

Durch den Wasserdruck werden die Falten relativ klein. Ich werde den Teich bis zum nächsten Wochenende so stehen lassen, dann das Wasser abpumpen und 2. Vlies einbringen und vermörteln.
Ich hoffe, wenn ich das Wasser rausgepumpt habe bleibt die Folie in ihrer jetzigen angeschmiegten Form.


----------



## Kute (18. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo, 

ein arbeitsreiches aber auch erfolgreiches Wochenende liegt jetzt hinter mir (fängt gerade an zu regnen), Nachdem am Freitag das Material organisiert und gestern verbaut wurde, stellt sich der Zustand unseres Teiches heute etwa so dar:

 

Ich werde mir diese Woche noch eine Tauchpumpe besorgen und den Teich zum nächsten WE wieder leeren, dann wird das ganze nochmals mit Vlies ausgelegt und nach der "Thias"- Methode vermörtelt.
Heute habe ich unseren alten Mini-Teich wiederhergestellt und unsere drei Rabauken aus ihrem Winterquartier im Bungalow befreit:

 

Schön wenn der Frfühling kommt, das Jahr noch jung ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus !
Ich würd sagen ,dass die letzte Mörtelkiste da wo sie jetzt ist , mitten im (unter) Wasser eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr hat ! Der "Schmutz" soll sich in den Mörtelkisten absetzen können und nicht im Teich !
Lg Andre


----------



## Kute (18. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Andre, 

ist ja auch noch nicht das zu erreichende Stadium, es wird ja noch vermörtelt und bepflanzt und ... 
Das Lustigste war ja, die schwamm auf einmal los  .


----------



## Andre 69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Ach so !
Dann halt nix Garteneisenbahner , sondern Freizeit-Hobby-Mörtelkisten-Kapitän
Bin gespannt was Du noch draus machst ! Hafen mit Gleisanschluss ,oder so 
LG Andre!


----------



## Kute (24. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo

es ist wieder Wochenende und damit Teichbauzeit,
Diese Woche kam unsere bestellte Pumpe die innerhalb einer guten Stunde den Teich wieder leer machte:
 

Theoretisch soll sie 5600 l/h schaffen, ich tippe mal so auf 4000, das stimmt dann auch mit der geschätzten Wassermenge im Teich überein, ein gutes Teil, mal sehen, wie lange sie dann im Dauerbetrieb hält. Als nächstes kamm dann die nächste Lage Vlies in die Grube:
 

Dann würde mit gutem Beton vermörtelt, das Ergebnis:
 

Nun werden wir die ganze Sache einige Tage aushärten lassen, dann heißt es wieder Wasser marsch und Pflanzen gepflanzt. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Kute (27. März 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

nachdem meine Vermörtelung jetzt 3 Tage ausgehärtet ist, habe ich heute den Teich wieder gefüllt, und ich muss sagen es sieht schon richtig gut aus:

 

auch die Pumpe läuft schon und ich lasse das Wasser erst einmal durch 2 Pflanz-Mörtelkisten laufen. 

 

Ich werde jetzt den Teich mit diesem Wasser etwa zwei Wochen laufen lassen, dann kommt noch ein Wasserwechsel (wegen der Betonausblühungen), dannach werde ich mir mal die Wasserwerte anschauen, bepflanzen (ich werde nur mit Pflanzkörben arbeiten) und dann können unsere drei Rabauken umziehen.


----------



## Kute (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ich habe mich eine Weile nicht gemeldet, nun jedoch war es soweit. Unsere drei Rabauken sind nach dem nochmaligen Wasserwechsel in ihr neues Domizil umgezogen und haben gleich noch einen Beschützer aus Plastik bekommen:

 

Als nächste Arbeiten sind jetzt die Brücke für die Gartenbahn mit den entsprechenden Auffahrten fertigzustellen.


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Moin Klaus.

Bringt Dir der Osterhase noch ein paar Teichpflanzen oder ist geplant, das so zu belassen? 
Ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen und auch noch ein paar für den Rand (ca. 4-5 je laufender Meter Ufer) sollten es schon sein, damit das Wasser möglichst klar bleibt.


----------



## Kute (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Anett,

haben gerade bei o....i wieder was gekauft, __ Binsen und Rohr, die Naturagart - Lieferung steht noch aus, die liefern ja erst ab Anfang April.
Da kommt schon noch was, soll ja keine Betonbadewanne sein


----------



## Kute (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

nachdem der März und ein Stück April für meinen Teichbau draufgegangen ist war heute der große Moment.

Die provisorische Brücke über den *Lake Goldfish* ist eingeschoben worden, ein feierlicher Moment.

 

Nun müssen noch die umfangreichen Erd- und Betonarbeiten zur Einbindung der neuen Brücke in die Strecke erfolgen:

 

Aber mit der entsprechenden Manpower und den notwendigen Erdbewegungen wird auch das gelingen.


----------



## Kute (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

heute war es soweit, die Nordseite der Brücke über den Lake Goldfish wurde an das Netz der MSFB angebunden.
So ist der Plan:
 

Die Bauleiterin auf dem Foto hat den Plan dann abgenommen und es erfolgten auf provisorischer Trasse die ersten Probefahrten:
 

Nachdem der Gleisbau durch war sieht die Trasse so aus, das Gebäude der Station Lake Goldfish steht auch schon:


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Nabend 
Na wird doch !
Ein bischen grün und gut ! Jetzt aber mal ne Frage .
Fährt die LAKE-Bahn da gegen die Wand ? 
LG Andre


----------



## Kute (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Natürlich nicht, dort kommt auch so eine Auffahrtskurve hin.


----------



## Kute (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,
 nachdem ich dem Teich noch etwas auf die Sprünge geholfen habe mit Pflanzen, Bestückuung der Pflanzfilter und Installation eines UV-Filters habe ich mich dann auch an die weitere Trassierung der Bahn gemacht, noch ein richtiges WE und dann sollte der äußere Ring wieder geschlossen sein.

Teichimpressionen:
 

Der UV-Filter:
 

Erdarbeiten für die Südrampe:


----------



## Kute (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

es geht weiter, heute sind die Erdarbeiten zur Südrampe fertig geworden, probeweise wurden Gleise gelegt und eine Arbeitslokomotive auf die Strecke geschickt:
 

 

Die 179 legt sich ordentlich in die Kurve:
 

Jetzt muss noch die Bettung (Beton und Splitt) fertig gestellt werden, dann kann regulärer Fahrbetrieb auf der Aussenstrecke aufgenommen werden.

Die Massnahmen am Teich (UVC und Pflanzfilter) zeigen auch ihre Wirkung, das Wasser ist schön sauber:


----------



## Kute (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

nach etwas längerer Zeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir und unserem Teich. Es sind jetzt fast 2 Monate nach der Erstbefüllung unseres Teiches vergangen. 
Wir haben die ersten warmen Tage und die Frühjahrs-Pollen-Orgie so gut wie überstanden und unser Teich sieht richtig schön sauber aus:
 

Auch an der Gartenbahn wurde weiter gearbeitet. Im Prinzip wurde die Aussenstrecke durch das Wasser, im Gartenbahnjargon auch Lake Goldfish genannt, völlig neu trassiert. Hier einige Bilder:
 

 

 

__ Libellen und __ Wasserläufer wurden auch schon gesichtet, __ Frösche sind mangels noch nicht ausgedehnter Pflanzungen noch nicht heimisch geworden. Unsere Hündin nimmt den Teich ab und zu als überdimensionierten Wassernapf.


----------



## Kute (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ein paar Impressionen vom vorpfingstlichen Teich:

 

 

Das Wasser heizt sich bei der Sonneneinstrahlung trotz der 3000-4000 l ganz schön auf, die Goldfische nehmens noch gelassen.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Echt super, auch die Bahn!  das wär was für unsren Garten, bei 2000qm bringt man da schon was unter....


----------



## Kute (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ich möchte auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben.
Unser Teich hat jetzt 3 Monate Bestand und ist noch sauber wie am ersten Tag.
Am Boden und in den Mörtelkästen hat sich etwas Mulm abgesetzt und das war es dann auch unsere 6 Goldfische fühlen sich pudelwohl.

 

Und eine Neuzugang haben wir auch


----------



## Kute (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

unser Teichumfeld wurde wieder einmal etwas verschönert. Den Schirm haben wir noch übrig gehabt, er verschattet unseren Teich jetzt zuverlässig um die heißesten Stunden in der Mittagszeit (jedenfalls falss es mal wieder Sommer werden sollte):


----------



## Kute (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

wir haben einen neuen Bewohner:


----------



## axel (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus

Deine Anlage sieht schon sehr schön aus  
Toll das sich schon ein Frosch eingefunden hat 
Bin schon gespannt wie sich die Anlage so weiterentwickelt.
Du darfst mit der Kamera auch mal gern etwas näher heran an die gebastelten Fotoobjekte .

lg
axel


----------



## Kute (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Letzte Nachrichten von unserem Teich "Lake Goldfish":

mittlerweile ist dank Vegetation (auch rundherum) unser Kleinod eine richtige Idylle geworden:
 
Kermit ist unser Dauergast geworden:
 
Unsere Goldfische haben Nachwuchs und auch Verwandte von Kermit kommen ab und zu vorbei.


----------



## Kute (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ich möchte mal wieder einen kleinen Status vermelden. Unser kleines Gartenidyll
 
hat sich prächtig entwickelt. Das __ Filtersystem hat sich bewährt.
 
Heute haben wir noch einen Beweis für unsere gute Wasserqualität bekommen, die Goldfische hatten Nachwuchs und prompt stellte sich ein kleiner Fischräuber ein, mit dem wir ja nun gar nicht gerechnet haben.
Ein Eisvogel:


----------



## Kute (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

die Zeit der Winterfestmachung der Teiche rückt langsm näher, meine Frage, reicht so ein Teil für die Eisfreihaltung:
 
Die Pumpe ist in 2m Entfernung in unserem Gartenhaus (unbeheizt) untergebracht.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Teich ganz zufrieden, die Schwimmpflanzen verabschieden sich langsam,
das Wasser ist jetzt im Herbst allerdings superklar, ich bin richtig zufrieden:


----------



## axel (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo Klaus

Es reicht schon ein eisfreies Loch für den Fall das sich Faulgase unter der Eisdecke bilden . 
Die Faulgase können dann aus dem Loch entweichen. 

lg
axel


----------



## Kute (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich mit Gartenbahn, oder war das umgekehrt*

Hallo,

ich glaube auf ganz leisen Sohlen zwar sehr spät ist nun doch der Frühling gekommen, die Gartenbahn hat gerade ihre erste Streckeninspektionsfahrt
 

Unser Teich hat den Winter gut überstanden, ok die Pflanzen sind bis auf das heimische __ Schilf alle hinüber aber das war ja vorauszusehen.
 

Unsere Rabauken und sogar ein Teil des Nachwuchses haben den doch ganz schön langen Winter mit einigem Eis dank Eisfreihalter und durchlaufender Pumpe gut überstanden.


----------



## Kute (15. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe nun schon sehr lange nichts mehr von mir hier hören und sehen lassen.
Der Teich existiert noch, ist nach wie vor in Betrieb und hat uns schon viel Freude gebracht.
Zur Zeit sieht er natürlich winterlich trostlos aus:

  

 

bei dem schönen Wetter gestern und heute habe ich natürlich auch schon ein wenig den Garten aufgeräumt und auch schon etwas Baufreiheit für einen geplanten Klärgraben (statt dem oberen Mörtelkasten) geschaffen.

  

Der Klärgraben ist im Aufbau wie folgt geplant.  Wer hat eigentlich mit einem solchen Teil Erfahrung und was nimmt man als Filterfüllung? Bei Kies habe ich schon einiges über Verschlammung gelesen, wie grob muss der Kies sein und mit was bepflanzt man so einen Filtergraben/Klärgraben?


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2015)

Servus Klaus

Schön wieder mal von Dir zu hören und zu sehen 

Mensch, habt Ihr es gut ... kein Schnee, kein Eis ... der Neid könnte einen fressen.

Zum Filtergraben:
Der muß aber etwas höher liegen wie das Teichniveau, sonst fließt kein Wasser aus dem Filtergraben. 
Den Grobfilter könntest dir sparen, wenn du vor der UV-C schon filterst. Beim Feinfilter am Ende des Grabens weiß ich nicht so recht, ja oder nein ? würde eher zum weglassen tendieren.
Kies ist schon mal gut. Aber nicht zu fein. Soll ja nur die Pflanzenwurzeln halten, die ja Filterung übernehmen. 16/32er bzw. 12/16er würde ich nehmen.

Fährt die Bahn eigentlich schon ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kute (15. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Helmut,

da scheine ich mit meiner Idee ja doch einiges richtig gemacht zu haben. Den Grobfilter vorne weg möchte ich eigentlich ganz gern drinlassen, da sollten sich all die etwas gröberen Schwebstoffe, wie Pflanzenteile, Fadenalgen o.ä. absetzen. Ich dachte da an zwei hintereinandergeschaltete Siebe mit aufgelegter Filtermatte aus Schaumstoff.
Diese sollen zum leichten Reinigen nach oben rausziehbar sein, den Rest übernimmt dann ein Gartenschlauch. Das Sieb am Ende des Grabens soll nur den Kies zurückhalten, hier kommt dann der Überlauf in den Teich hin.

Die Bahn fährt zur Zeit nicht, ich muß die Brücke erneuern, ist etwas schief geworden, aus Holz und im vierten Jahr.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2015)

Servus Klaus

Eigentlich sollten durch die UV-C keine Grobstoffe ...


> da sollten sich all die etwas gröberen Schwebstoffe, wie Pflanzenteile, Fadenalgen o.ä. absetzen.


Die sollten dort garnicht hinkommen ...
Die verstopfen den Grobfilter = mehr Reinigungsaufwand und die feineren Anteile die durch den Grobfilter durch kommen, verstopfen über einen längeren Zeitraum den Kiesfilter.

Der Kiesfilter ist kein mechanischer Filter ... der Kiesfilter soll die bereits gelösten Nitrate filtern, indem diese, durch die darin eingesetzten Pflanzen aufgenommen werden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Klaus, 

genau so wie Helmut sagt, der Schlamm und Grobschmutz muss vorher raus. Lieber ein Sieb reinigen, als Tonnen von Kies putzen. Es verschlammt sonst wirklich.


----------

